# Engine replacement 95 HB D21 pickup 4x4 KA24E



## Tiger4life1 (Nov 30, 2017)

My engine seized on my 95 pickup 4x4 XE. I know it has and needs a KA24E for strait swap. I've been searching different sites and have come across 2 variants, one listed as 4x2 and one as 4x4. My question is, if I use my trans, will there be any issues with using one listed out of a 4x2?? Thanks in advance.


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

I believe the difference is in the oil pan.

The 4x4 engine oil pan has to stay out of the way of the front axle parts. It makes up for that lack of room by having a section that drops down low to allow extra oil. That "dropping down" section would be a low point that could hit on a 2x4 truck.

The 2x4 oil pan will interfere with your 4x4's front axle.

Swap oil pans and you should be OK.

You might need to swap the oil pump pickup tube, too.

The blocks (including the bell housing mount for the transmission) are identical.


----------

